# Documentation and Signature Reqs for 99211



## nancy726 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone out there know the documentation and signature requirements for CPT 99211.  I understand that it is a non-physician visit usually rendered by a RN or MA but it is getting billing under the MD.  Who signs the documentation?  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Nancy G. Burch Nelson CPCA
Pennsylvania


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

nancy726 said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there know the documentation and signature requirements for CPT 99211.  I understand that it is a non-physician visit usually rendered by a RN or MA but it is getting billing under the MD.  Who signs the documentation?  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> Nancy G. Burch Nelson CPCA
> Pennsylvania



The documentation should be a description of the services rendered and signed by the person providing the service.  If it is a non-physician practioner, generally the physician reviews the documentation and also signs off since it is billed under the physician.


----------



## nancy726 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you!!!!  Information is much appreciated.


----------



## toriesurf (Jan 17, 2012)

Can either of you help me? I need to know if a physician can bill for a 99211. I keep reading that it is for a nurse's visit but i am curious to know if it is legitimate to use it if the patient was seen by the physician merely for a 99211 level. thanks!!


----------

